# Feature Request: 811 remote code to control OTA rotors



## Jon_CT (Feb 10, 2005)

has anyone had success figuring out the code for the CM9521A rotor to utilize with the 811 remote? CM states it's code is based on a Pioneer cable box or CD player, but the device codes for the 811 only list tv's, vcr's, dvd's, audio receivers, or combo's...

sure would make sense to control the rotor from the 811 for OTA...

maybe the only way to go would be a URC or Harmony...

thanks


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I have the same issue with my 811 remote. It looks like Dish Network took out the Pioneer cable box code out of the 811 remote. I've done the full search for a code but I've never found one works. 

This was really a step back for me. My previous Dish remotes always controlled my Channel Master rotor. With DTV, antenna positioning is extremely important so that you can get a good lock on a signal, and Dish takes the codes out of the remote..... Hurmph!

Mike J


----------



## Jon_CT (Feb 10, 2005)

Mike:

Glad to hear that I am not alone on this - I just got the dish installed less than a week ago - to hear that the Dish remote used to control the Channel Master rotor and now they do not makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. The 811 was designed to work with an OTA antenna, so it made perfect sense to me that it would control both the sat and the rotor. I guess we'll have to shell out another $100 - $150 to get one of those fancy remotes - the two I am looking at are the Harmony H659 and the URC200. As my surround sound receiver does not have an optical input, I will have to update that as well... 
to quote you........ Hurmph!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Does the remote on your $3000 TV control everything? I have a lot of equipment and I have had to add learning remotes in all areas. If the manufacturers wouldn't keep changing their codes it would be a lot easier for other companies to control other companies equipment. Does the pioneer cable box control echostar equipment? WHY NOT? Does your standalone VCR remote control your TIVO or your DVD Player? WHY NOT?  

Common guys, be reasonable. A learning remote would be nice and yes it has been put in already as a feature request. But adding this would also raise the cost of the unit. Most people got these things either on a lease or for under $200. Would I own the unit if it cost $400-$600....probably not.  

I would love my remote to mute my wife and bring me a beer, do you know a universal that can do that. My Pronto doesn't seem to have that capability. See, even $600 remotes have limitations. :lol:


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Jason,

You are right, we can't expect every remote to control everything. For the most part, I prefer individual remotes. 

My gripe is that the code for the Pioneer cable box / Channel Master rotor has been a standard code in the Dish Network remote controls for years. Now with the latest remotes, it's been dropped. (And my Channel Master remote is no where to be found!) Oh, well. I'm guessing Dish didn't realize that the Pioneer code was even useful. After all, why would you need a cable box when you have Dish?

How about this for a feature request: Every time I key in an OTA channel, have the IR Blaster in the 811 send the channel number using the Pioneer code to automatically change my antenna. Then I wouldn't need a remote.  

Seriously, it would be nice to have the Pioneer cable box code back in the remote, but I can live without it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike,

My guess is as time goes on code get dropped off the list to make room for new ones. My guess is that Dish was not aware that this code was also used by the channel Master Roter.

As Jason said, this is what a Universal Remote is for to cover the areas where the ones that came with the TV does not. In my upstairs room I have a Sony TV, a pioneer DVD player, and RCA VCR and my Dish 921. Guess what.. All the remotes that came with all the sets do not do the job. Infact even the univeral remote I bought (Sony) does not have a damn sleep button. 

Sorry to hear a code got dropped that you found useful, but that is part of technology advancement. Sometimes old codes get left behind. Odd thing I have found with my Sony remote is that the dish rupport is horriable.. However, they provide decent DirectTV support. Hmm wonder why.


----------



## LesRock1936 (Jan 10, 2004)

Jon_CT said:


> Mike:
> 
> Glad to hear that I am not alone on this - I just got the dish installed less than a week ago - to hear that the Dish remote used to control the Channel Master rotor and now they do not makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. The 811 was designed to work with an OTA antenna, so it made perfect sense to me that it would control both the sat and the rotor. I guess we'll have to shell out another $100 - $150 to get one of those fancy remotes - the two I am looking at are the Harmony H659 and the URC200. As my surround sound receiver does not have an optical input, I will have to update that as well...
> to quote you........ Hurmph!


If you have a coaxial digital audio input, it works just as well as optical.


----------



## Jon_CT (Feb 10, 2005)

I wish - the E* 811 only has a digital optical output for 5.1... I too realize that every remote cannot control every product, it just seemed to me to be a natural product to control - at least the fancier remotes will do macros so I can somewhat automate the process...


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I went on eBay and purchased a couple "refurbished" 501/508 Platinum Remotes. They seem to control all functions of the 811 and it has the Pioneer cable box code to run the Channel Master antenna rotator. Everything I need in one remote again! (and it cost me less than $20!) :grin: 

Mike J


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

<<How about this for a feature request: Every time I key in an OTA channel, have the IR Blaster in the 811 send the channel number using the Pioneer code to automatically change my antenna. Then I wouldn't need a remote. >>

I already ask for this as a feature on new receivers several weeks ago. Back sometime about 1960 or so (when Heathkit made a kit TV receiver you could put together yourself), it had a similar feature that could control a rotor. Of course back then everyone had antennas and rotors . Lets bring that feature back. Oh and can we get 35 cent/gallon gas too!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> ...I would love my remote to mute my wife and bring me a beer, do you know a universal that can do that. My Pronto doesn't seem to have that capability...:


All wife units of v23487349.6 and higher have a functioning learning ports that if accessed frequently enough, will cause the wife to readily respond to voice commands to perform needed tasks. :lol:


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

How about an industry standard, ala DiSeq that the switches use, to control OTA rotors and pre-amps? That way, the 811 (or ATSC TV) "tells" the rotor, "I want this heading," and tells the pre-amp, "no need for amplification on this channel".


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Nick said:


> All wife units of v23487349.6 and higher have a functioning learning ports that if accessed frequently enough, will cause the wife to readily respond to voice commands to perform needed tasks. :lol:


My model apparently has this function disabled! Maybe I need to update the Eprom? She can respond to voice commands erratically when she has the dish remote in hand!


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

The OneForAll learning remotes will control all functions of the 811, and the Channel Master IR rotor.

The latest and greatest is the URC-10820. Controls 10 devices and can learn over 100 commands. Can be had on line for about $15. Highly recommended.


----------

